# 2011 Cruze dashboard icon lights stay on



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dolores said:


> Steering locks up and jiggling the steering wheel starting the ignition, dashboard icons pop on but do not turn off; there is no indicator for miles per hour, rpms, etc. When the engine is shut down,, and restarted it resets itself and seems like no problem. Computer diagnosis says no problems. Anyone else having this problem. It has happened 5 times in the past 6 months.



dolores,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been experiencing with your vehicle. Have you taken it into your dealership? If you have not I would suggest that you do. If you would like me to set your appointment up for you please send me a PM with your name, VIN, dealership and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

